# nvidia kernel module loads but won't work with X

## v0n

Spent most of the day trying to resolve this issue but I'm ready to give up

the card

/proc/drivers/nvidia/card

Model:           GeForce2 MX 100/200

IRQ:             19

Video BIOS:      ??.??.??.??.??

Card Type:       AGP

/proc/drivers/nvidia/agp/card

Fast Writes:     Not Supported

SBA:             Not Supported

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x

Registers:       0x1f000007:0x00000000

the driver

NVRM version: NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  

the kernel

2.6.14-ck1 #4 PREEMPT

the problem

module seems to be loading fine on bootup

```

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

```

but when checked in /proc/drivers/nvidia/agp/status

```

Status:          Disabled

```

Of course X won't load with nvidia as driver

No AGPGART in kernel...

Ideas?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

v0n,

The nVidia driver provides its own AGPGART, unless you have told it not to in xorg.conf.

Please post your xorg.conf and the /var/log/Xorg.0.log that is produced with the driver ser to nvidia.

----------

## v0n

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> v0n,
> 
> The nVidia driver provides its own AGPGART, unless you have told it not to in xorg.conf.
> 
> 

 

That's why I compiled kernel without any AGPGART

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Please post your xorg.conf and the /var/log/Xorg.0.log that is produced with the driver ser to nvidia.
> 
> 

 

Here it comes:

xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

    SubSection  "extmod"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-gentium/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "gb,pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "E74"

    HorizSync   30 - 69

    VertRefresh 50 - 120

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option   "AGPMode"   "4"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nvidia"

    Monitor     "E74"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

And /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux v0n 2.6.14-ck1 #4 PREEMPT Thu Nov 10 12:15:18 GMT 2005 i686

Build Date: 08 November 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Nov 11 10:12:45 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "E74"

(**) |   |-->Device "nvidia"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/").

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/,/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/,/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/,/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts/,/usr/share/fonts/ttf-gentium/,/usr/share/fonts/terminus/,/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/,/usr/share/fonts/unifont/,/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1a30 card 1695,4001 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1a31 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2440 card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,244b card 1695,4001 rev 12 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2442 card 1695,4001 rev 12 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2443 card 1695,4001 rev 12 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:4: chip 8086,2444 card 1695,4001 rev 12 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2445 card 1695,4001 rev 12 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0111 card 0000,0000 rev b2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 10ec,8169 card 10ec,8169 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000e (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xec000000 - 0xedffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xee000000 - 0xefffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x200fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX 100 DDR/200 DDR] rev 178, Mem @ 0xec000000/24, 0xe0000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xebffffff to 0xe7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xef000000 - 0xef0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [2] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00000500 - 0x0000050f (0x10) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xef000000 - 0xef0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [2] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00000500 - 0x0000050f (0x10) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xef000000 - 0xef0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000500 - 0x0000050f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xef000000 - 0xef0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000500 - 0x0000050f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xef000000 - 0xef0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [10] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [11] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000500 - 0x0000050f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [22] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xEC000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

v0n

You said

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option   "AGPMode"   "4"

EndSection
```

The file /usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/README says

```
 Option "NvAGP" "3"

# Configure AGP support. Integer argument can be one of:

#   0 : disable agp

#   1 : use NVIDIA's internal AGP support, if possible

#   2 : use AGPGART, if possible

#   3 : use any agp support (try AGPGART, then NVIDIA's AGP)

#       Please note that NVIDIA's internal AGP support cannot

#       work if AGPGART is either statically compiled into your

#       kernel or is built as a module, but loaded into your

#       kernel (some distributions load AGPGART into the kernel

#       at boot up).  Default: 3 (the default was 1 until after

#       1.0-1251).
```

Your  

```
 Option   "AGPMode"   "4" 
```

 line needs to be changed.

Your nvidia driver 

```
(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629
```

is a very old one.

If you are running a stable system (your ACCEPT_KEYWORDS does not contain a "~" consider using the unstable nVidia drivers by creating an /etc/portage/package.keywords file. Read man portage.

An 

```
emerge sync 
```

followed by 

```
emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx -p
```

will tell you what versions you will get naturally.

Also check that you are in the video group and that the permissions on the /dev/ files used by nvidia are   

```
 ls -l /dev/nv*

crw-rw----  1 root video 195,   0 Nov 11 15:10 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw----  1 root video 195, 255 Nov 11 15:10 /dev/nvidiactl

```

----------

## v0n

Option   "AGPMode"   "1"

didn't do it but paired with driver v.7676 worked the magic and I'm now typing from nvidia accelerated X. Ta very much NeddySeagoon and have a nice weekend

----------

## NeddySeagoon

v0n,

Hmm - but Option "AGPMode"  is not a valid option.

It needs Option "NvAGP".

I suspect your invalid option is just ignored.

Glad its going anyway

----------

## lnthai2002

I have the same problem.

I did create /etc/portage/package.keywords and put the following lines:

>=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0-7676 ~x86

>=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0-7676 ~x86

and try to emerge nvidia driver:

emerge nvidia-glx

but i noticed some errors before the driver is emerged:

--Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: >=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0-7676 ~x86

--Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: >=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0-7676 ~x86

then again, the old driver (6629, as i remembered ) but not the new one(7676) is fetched and compiled. What is wrong with my package.keywords, and how can i fix it?

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lnthai2002,

You don't put version numbers in package.keywords. It allows you to request the stable or unstable version of indifidual pachages for your architecture. Use package.mask or package.unmask to fix versions.

You need 

```
media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86 
```

 In /etc/portage/package.keywords 

See man portage

----------

## lnthai2002

Thanks for quick reply, but i wish i can understand the man page, it's just too complicated for me. Can you give a clear instruction? I am a very very beginner in linux.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lnthai2002,

man portage says (and this is the only relevent bit)

```
              package.keywords

                     Per-package KEYWORDS.  Useful for mixing  unstable  pack-

                     ages  in  with  a  normally stable machine or vice versa.

                     This will allow you to augment ACCEPT_KEYWORDS for a sin-

                     gle package.

                     Note: There are two special KEYWORDS to help out here:

                     *  Match any stable KEYWORD

                     ~* Match any unstable KEYWORD

                     Format:

                     - comments begin with #

                     - one DEPEND atom per line followed by additional KEYWORDS

                     - blank lines imply unstable host arch

                     Example:

                     # always use unstable libgd

                     media-libs/libgd ~x86

                     # only use stable mplayer

                     media-video/mplayer -~x86

                     # always use unstable netcat

                     net-analyzer/netcat
```

Look closely at the example.

You need to create a file called /etc/portage/package.keywords

and add two lines 

```
media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86
```

```
nano -w /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

will open the file for you to edit.

Using versions and comparision operators has no meaning in this file because you are saying you want the

versions of the listed packages from the testing branch of Gentoo, at whatever version they happen to be.

There are other files in /etc/portatge that provide version control when its needed. 

You will get version 1.0-7676 because thats the one in the ~x86 Gentoo just now.

----------

## lnthai2002

nvidia-glx-1.0-7676-r2 requires eselect-opengl to be installed and seslect-opengl are masked by the keyword ~x86. That's the error i have (not exactly words by words) when i try to emerge nvidia. Then i read the man portage about package.unmask and i put the following line into /etc/portage/package.unmask:

eselect-opengl ~x86

but i still get the same error when i try to emerge nvidia driver again. Therefore i check /etc/portage/profiles/package.unmask for eselect-opengl ~x86 but it wasnt there. So i have to add ACCEPT_KEYWORDS:"~x86" to /etc/make.conf 

Now i can install eselect-opengl, but i dont want to let everything unstable installed on my comp. Why cant i use unmask to install a specific package?

Moreover, when i installed Gnome, the instruction says that i have to put /etc/init.d/hald and /etc/init.d/mDNSResponder to default run level but i cant find those file. I dont have them in /etc/init.d not anywhere in my comp is it gonna affect gnome?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lnthai2002,

If 

```
media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86
```

requires eselect-opengl ~x86 you have to add  

```
eselect-opengl ~x86
```

 to your /etc/portage/package.keywords.

These three things are strongly interdependant. If it will not work when its emerged, you can delete the /etc/portage/package.keywords file and run the emerge again. The packages will be downgraded. 

Its all under your control.

----------

## lnthai2002

Thanks alot man, it's work. Thanks again man

----------

## gctaylor

It now works for me too.

lnthai2002: Thanks for asking the previous questions.

NeddySeagoon: Thanks for answering!

Gary

----------

## halfgaar

So, is the only way to get kernel >= 2.6.13 to work with an nvidia card, using the new drivers? That's very useful for people with a GeForce 3 or 4 or higher, but when you have a GeForce 2 Pro, like me, this is not gonna work. The new driver doesn't support that card anymore. Is there any way to get driver 6629 to work on kernel 2.6.14? I can't be using 2.6.12 forever, especially because other packages require the new kernel as well.

----------

## halfgaar

Aha, the >=2.6.13 and 6629 combo fails to create udev devices. Running the following fixes it:

```
mknod /dev/nvidia0 c 195 0

mknod /dev/nvidiactl c 195 255

chmod 666 /dev/nvidia*

```

I'm gonna leave it up to "the people" how to make the proper devices manually, by either putting these commands in some local bootscript, or define udev rules (if manually creating udevs without kernelname is possible).

----------

## lanalyst

 *halfgaar wrote:*   

> Aha, the >=2.6.13 and 6629 combo fails to create udev devices. Running the following fixes it:
> 
> ```
> mknod /dev/nvidia0 c 195 0
> 
> ...

 

I had the same issue here and this fixed it.  Thanks.

----------

## pcgod

I just had the same issue with kernel 2.6.14.3. Upgrading to the latest nvidia-kernel fixed the problem. I want my devfs back though  :Razz: 

----------

## lnthai2002

This is from my nvidia-bug-report.log

--------------------------------------------------------------

/proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x

Registers:       0xff000e1b:0x1f004301

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lnthai2002,

You can't it says 

```
/proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge

Host Bridge: PCI device 1039:0648

Fast Writes: Not Supported

SBA: Supported

AGP Rates: 4x

Registers: 0x1f004e09:0x00000f01 
```

Your video card suppots fast writes and 8x but your motherboard doers not.

OK, you can - you need a new motherboard.

----------

